# Skittish Doves, any tips?



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey all! Have had my two ringneck doves, Zeeke & Tucker for around three months now, and haven't seen much progress in taming. I handle them each separately daily for at least 5 minutes (usually more, that's minimum!) and make sure to give treats. (they adore safflower seeds!!) The one was injured and hand fed as a baby- and i got them both from a good friend who had accidentally hatched them. They were not bonded when I got them, but now seem to be beginning to bond. The one is more tolerant and will allow me to handle, but the other is rather skittish. Not panicking when i enter the room or get close to the cage, just very aware and will fly if i try to pick him/her up. Any suggestions? They were handled quite often as babies! They'll both gladly eat out of my hand, I should add. I'm not expecting cuddling or hugging much, but would at least like to be able to scratch around their neck and head. They're around three-four months old. 
Thanks, 
Taubee 
PS, I talk softly to them a lot, and usually have music on in the background-quiet! I'm around them often as I work.


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

I should add, they're cage is in a quiet room, but close to where the rest of the family is.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I think you're expecting too much. My pigeons don't even like being touched by other pigeons, unless they're bonded. They aren't cuddly animals.
Forcing them to be handled isn't going to make them like being handled. You're flooding them, which can be effective but I wouldn't consider it humane. If you're going to do it effectively, you need to go much, much longer, until they've given up completely. At that point you have learned helplessness. A lot of people consider this tame. Habituation and desensitization is much kinder. I've even done some constructional aggression training with one of mine.


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, that makes sense. Can you maybe elaborate on ways I could do that and make it less stressful for them?? Oh, and when I said handling- I should clarify aha- I don't try and scratch them or pet them, it's just having them step up and sit on my finger for a bit as they get a treat or two now and then.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some pigeons are more friendly than others, but I don't think doves are very good about being handled. If you are looking for that in a bird, then you need to get the kind of bird that enjoys that sort of thing. You can't make a bird fit into what you want him to be. That's like expecting a cactus to thrive in the shade. Just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Taubee said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Can you maybe elaborate on ways I could do that and make it less stressful for them?? Oh, and when I said handling- I should clarify aha- I don't try and scratch them or pet them, it's just having them step up and sit on my finger for a bit as they get a treat or two now and then.


That's great, you have the right idea. Sorry I got defensive; most small animal owners I've talked to about this have no respect for the animals feelings.

I'd be focusing rewarding interaction without telling them what to do. Some animals do fine with direction, like some dogs, but most animals will respond better when you reward their choices. It takes the pressure off the animal. Even if you're only using positive reinforcement, you're still pressuring them into doing something they're uncomfortable with in order to earn the reward. Even if the treat has more weight than their discomfort, the discomfort doesn't necessarily go away.

Instead of asking them to step up and rewarding that, give them space to make the decision to approach you. That could be having them loose in a room and tossing a treat whenever they choose to come near you. You're creating nothing but positive associations, and they can move at exactly the pace they're comfortable with. 

I should note I've never actually tried to hand-tame pigeons, only rats, crows and feral cats. I really don't care if my pigeons want to spend time with me, as long as they're comfortable with my presence. Colleen, the one I did CAT with, doesn't growl or fly away when I'm near her anymore, and that's all I wanted.


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, do not worry! (or, keine Sorge! x3) I actually work around them a lot on my laptop, as I am an animator, and they'll flutter onto my leg or laptop, or whereveer is comfortable near me, I'll be sure to try out your method! They're happy to sit beside me, though, which I suppose is just what I need- some spiritual support as I work haha! 
Thanks again,
Taubee


----------

